# HWBOT OC Challenge February 2012



## pwnography6

Hopefully all going well will be submitting a P4 3dmark03 score very soon.


----------



## borandi

Stage #1 - Allendale/Conroe/Kentsfield Vantage - Vantage with 7970s. Is there a QX6850 board with tri/quad CFX?
Stage #2 - S939 3DMark06 - FX-60 or X2 4800+ with a 7970 or two
Stage #3 - Pentium4 3DMark03 - P4 661 / P4EE 3.73 with 7970s again
Stage #4 - Intel and AMD-free 3DMark01 - "Only use processors manufacturered by SIS, National Semiconductor, Via, Cyrix, Integrated Device Technology, Transmeta, Rise Technology." - Your guess is as good as mine. If they're normal AGP, then a 3850 AGP. If PCI only, the a PCI GT 420 (e.g. Zotac).

My suggestions. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rasparthe

No 7970 here but how much gain from it. I have a 4870x2 and a 4890, that should make CPU limited for stage 3?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyone got a proc for stage 4? I'm trying to get a hold of a guy from craigslist that has a 1ghz VIA Nehemiah chip.


----------



## HiVizMan

Stage 4 I have a Zotac all in one let me see if I can run PCIe on it.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiVizMan*
> 
> Stage 4 I have a Zotac all in one let me see if I can run PCIe on it.


A Zotac all in one? Aren't they all Intel CPUs in there? Zotac don't make CPUs? What's the product


----------



## just_nuke_em

Looks like some have VIA chips http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173031 . Intereting...


----------



## HiVizMan

Intel in this one = Fail my bad.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Looks like some have VIA chips http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173031 . Intereting...


 now I didn't know that. So Stage 4 needs dual core Via chip + GPU


----------



## just_nuke_em

Most likely a VIA chip is needed. Seems most of the other manufacture's architectures where purchased by AMD or Intel a long time ago, so their chips would be like PII or I era stuff.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Stage #4 - Intel and AMD-free 3DMark01 - "Only use processors manufacturered by SIS, National Semiconductor, Via, Cyrix, Integrated Device Technology, Transmeta, Rise Technology." - Your guess is as good as mine. If they're normal AGP, then a 3850 AGP. If PCI only, the a PCI GT 420 (e.g. Zotac).
> 
> My suggestions. Any thoughts?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138326

or this one... not as good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157209

Gonna be mostly OS tuning..i do make out what looks like ICS chip under PCI-E slot on Biostar.. could be OC-able with hard mod for voltage.. could be fun


----------



## HobieCat

I've got a decent kentsfield for vantage (Q6600 @ 4.5+), but I seriously lack GPU power.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I've got a decent kentsfield for vantage (Q6600 @ 4.5+), but I seriously lack GPU power.


That's _exactly_ the situation I'm in!


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138326
> or this one... not as good
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157209
> 
> Gonna be mostly OS tuning..i do make out what looks like ICS chip under PCI-E slot on Biostar.. could be OC-able with hard mod for voltage.. could be fun


I was looking at the PV530 also... These odd arrangements always get me fascinated. You going to pull the trigger on one?


----------



## CL3P20

nah.. upgrades on the home and car right now.. plus trying to get rid of hardware i have before getting more.

*still have a Skt A mobo to mod for AleSlammer here too.. gotta get working on that.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Newegg has the biostar open box (-$10) so I think I'll play around with one.


----------



## HiVizMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> That's _exactly_ the situation I'm in!


I have the graphic power. Can we not work something out?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiVizMan*
> 
> I have the graphic power. Can we not work something out?


Think me and Owl are going to have a session soon but I'm not sure if it would be considered HWsharing or not for you to send a card up.

When User A has a card and User B has a card, either user ( but only 1 ) can crossfire/sli the cards and submit the results to hwbot no?

When User A ( Hivizman ) has multiple cards and User B has no cards( Owl ), can user A send a card he hasn't used for a X1 submission to User B and he submit it as it's a different card?

Thinking you would have to use his Kentsfield...


----------



## el gappo

Just confirmed with Christian Ney, you could send up a card you haven't used for X1 subs for AD to use


----------



## borandi

You could sell the card you've submitted scores on.

I think the HW issue with the two (link) was that they both submitted the SLI scores when one card came from each person.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Digging in the closet for a P4 lol my AGP is limited though


----------



## veblen

Wish I'd learned of the bot before I got rid of my P4 six years ago...


----------



## reggiesanchez

I got a 661 with no coldbug if anyone has a worthy gpu set up to throw it in its all yours


----------



## Rasparthe

Now that they have gone and disallowed Pentium D's I'll take that chip. I'm going to be using 4870x2 and 4890 or if I find a good 6970 for cheap I might pull the trigger. PM me if no one else with a better setup speaks up


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

both P4 boards are shot...and my 3GHZ P4...sadness. Laparty expert DOA and my Neo platinum...sigh.
(gets large box and waves goodbye)


----------



## cssorkinman

I've been playing with my fx-55 rig trying to get a score good enough to submit for the feb. 939 competition. I have used a 9800 gtx+ then stepped up to a 460 gtx gaining only about 500 points. I checked the gpu usage on both of them in Afterburner and it reports 100% during parts of the bench. Is that possible with the fx-55 clocked @ 3100 mhz?
About the only option I have left , short of buying different hardware, would be to try my 6970 with this rig, any guesses as to how many points that would gain over the 460gtx score of around 8800 marks?


----------



## Rasparthe

Most new GPU are going to be CPU limited and you can see this when you move to the 460. The CPU was limiting your 9800 and that is why when you move to 460 you only make limited gains and those are most likely the degree to which the 460 is more efficient than the 9800 (the 460 runs more efficiently using the same clocks). You will probably have much the same experience if you were to move to the 6970.

To make some real gains you have to clock your chip higher but even then the fact it is single core for a multi thread benchmark like 06 means you are going to be beat up by dual cores. Your best bet, find a dual core 939.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Most new GPU are going to be CPU limited and you can see this when you move to the 460. The CPU was limiting your 9800 and that is why when you move to 460 you only make limited gains and those are most likely the degree to which the 460 is more efficient than the 9800 (the 460 runs more efficiently using the same clocks). You will probably have much the same experience if you were to move to the 6970.
> To make some real gains you have to clock your chip higher but even then the fact it is single core for a multi thread benchmark like 06 means you are going to be beat up by dual cores. Your best bet, find a dual core 939.


I've got a board /memory combo that will do 300/600+ , would an Opteron 180 be a good chip for this endeavor?


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've got a board /memory combo that will do 300/600+ , would an Opteron 180 be a good chip for this endeavor?


Yes, almost the very best chip in 939 and dual core to boot. You would be much better off with it when running 06. I think you'll see some good improvements if you give it a shot, its very possible you'll still be GPU limited but the score should be much better.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> i do make out what looks like ICS chip under PCI-E slot on Biostar.. could be OC-able with hard mod for voltage.. could be fun


ICS9UM709BGLF. Can't find any record of it, so it might be tough to track down. Already trying to find vcore mod points. It's such a cute little board


----------



## Rasparthe

No overclock options on the board at all?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Just dram timings. I'm trying to find a ami bios editor and try my hand at some bios editing.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> ICS9UM709BGLF. Can't find any record of it, so it might be tough to track down. Already trying to find vcore mod points. It's such a cute little board


Can get a hold of datasheets for mods if you need but not going to be much point without some overclocking ability. Donate to setfsb or something


----------



## CL3P20

ICS is for bus clock... thats your "SetFSB" chip







..not for mods


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Can get a hold of datasheets for mods if you need but not going to be much point without some overclocking ability. Donate to setfsb or something


Already found vdimm and the chipset mods points, but if you can find the datasheet for a uP6120 buck controller,then I'd be set for vcore









cl3p, I've never looked at one ofthe ICS datasheets, so I'm guessing it can't be hardmodded? I guess I could replace the oscillator


----------



## CL3P20

you sure its a 6120 and not a 6210 ? .. post a pic in the vmod essentials thread.. lets see if we can crack it.

**most of those 'up' type IC's have similar layout...looking at the IC.. with the dot oriented on the top-right.. most are as follows:

right side = VID points

left side = pins 30-32 for per phase OCP and switch. Freq

top side = pin 8 for vcore .. total OCP is near here too


----------



## ARandomOWL

Can anyone else do vantage stage? I can only do Q6600 on air with 8800GTX.


----------



## Rasparthe

Planning on Stage 1 score tonight...got the piece I was waiting for yesterday


----------



## just_nuke_em

I'm getting s939 top back tonight on DICE. Not quite, more stuff to tweak.


----------



## cssorkinman

What a team OCN has, currently in 1st place!..... Again!


----------



## Rasparthe

I put a score up for Stage 1 but seriously outgunned with only a single GTX 570. Someone with a 7970 or dual/tri 580 setup have access to a Kentsfield? Or know where I can get a cheap second 570? LOL


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I just did a few runs on my 7950 @ 1.3v....Z68 ain't really stable I'm tweaking some settings for 5ghz...I maxxed at 1355/1600...I just want it right for my 3dmark submission.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I put a score up for Stage 1 but seriously outgunned with only a single GTX 570. Someone with a 7970 or dual/tri 580 setup have access to a Kentsfield? Or know where I can get a cheap second 570? LOL


Ya. Gona see if I can get my q6600 up and running with 2x 580s this week. Apparently I can't expect much from a rampage though









Also, my NF4 not booting and the A8N acting funny, I don't think I can get any better on s939


----------



## Rasparthe

I'll see what I can do with 939 in the next few days. I'm not done binning the Cedar Mills yet so there might be some improvement in Stage 3 but don't know how much, its all about MHz there. My DFI is acting funny as well, will just quit in the middle of a session and will refuse to boot up. But I grabbed an A8N SLI (wish it was a DLX or PREMIUM but for $5 who is complaining) so I can at least try and get a solid run in.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Ya. Gona see if I can get my q6600 up and running with 2x 580s this week. Apparently I can't expect much from a rampage though


X38/X48 won't run SLI. You will need the SLI hack.


----------



## Schmuckley

via>cyrix..







: Tilera? eh..mebbe not
I have me a plan for points


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> X38/X48 won't run SLI. You will need the SLI hack.


Yup. I believe hwbot allow it right?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Yup. I believe hwbot allow it right?


I don't see why not. Best ask though if unsure.


----------



## Rasparthe

Yes, they will allow the SLI hack.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Nice show with the FX-60 Rasp


----------



## Rasparthe

What a pain in the ass it was, can't decide if the motherboard or the chip has a cold bug. Freezes up solid if the temp gets below -48C, have to reset and wait for the chip to warm enough to reboot. It was tough even getting through the entire benchmark. Going to dragonskin an A8N-SLI tonight and see if its the chip that is the problem. Do love that unlocked FX though!


----------



## just_nuke_em

If your A8N is anything like my A8N32-SLI, than you may want to probe the voltages manually. Mine was a good 0.2v off what bios and cpuz said. Will be interesting to see what you can make happen. My board was being a total b*****. Bench stable at 3.5 at one point, then wouldn't even boot there again. Was able to go full pot with DICE though.


----------



## Rasparthe

Too be honest, full pot benching is what I'm looking for. The Expert is a great board and overclocks very smooth but right now I'll take the ability to hit -90C and leave it there while the bench runs. Temperature manipulation is annoying as hell. So I'll take the ability to get colder over the FSB advantage the DFI gives. But then again could be the chip thats the problem.


----------



## PizzaMan

Rasparthe and just_nuke_em, you guys are tearing up the monthly HWbot competition.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyone know a good 775 OC guide?


----------



## reggiesanchez

What board and chip there are kind of a lot of diffrences


----------



## just_nuke_em

Q6600, Rampage Formula, and that dd2 1200mhz that you sold me. Doing some 580 SLI for the vantage stage. I read a bit about 775 already, gona DICE it here in a minute, so I'm just gona go for it







. Did around 3.8 on water, but couldn't really get it higher


----------



## reggiesanchez

nice thats a good set up. YOu should be able to get up to 4.6 or so before you need to change anything but the vcore. I used that ram on that board and it will run 620 stable for 3d thats as far as I got it but never put a ton of effort into it. Only advice for your first run is to try and keep your nb at 333mhz you take a performance hit at 400, and leave all the bull**** clocktwister settings on auto there pretty worthless. Ive never gotten a better score from tightening it up. You have your nb pot hooked up yet? If not try and stay under 1.65 for nb with a fan blasting on it. It gets pretty hot. What else hmmmm think pll is prett dangerous to push too far on those chips.

Oh yea gtl settings help alot when your stuck too. Usually when I get stuck if its not vcore I check vtt/fsb voltage first. After that I check nb voltage, Finally if that dosent work Ill go to gtl lanes and play around. I always sucked at quads though.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Any idea on the various voltage limitations on DICE? I'm doing full pot atm. Benchable at 460x9. I don't under stand the fsb/nb strapping. So 333 is better then 400?









No nb pot yet, but the marksman is so wide that it practically hits the nb sink







. It's not running hot since I'm also blowing 0C ambient air on it.


----------



## reggiesanchez

for 3d 1.75 - 1.8 I think for a quad those chips run hot that wll prolly take you down to -30 or so


----------



## cssorkinman

Uh oh, OCN got knocked out of 1st place , currently in the second spot trailing the leader by 8pts.
The 939 comp . is the only one I have any hardware for , bought a 4600+ and tried running it with a slushbox.
I wasn't able to get much over 3 ghz , but it was a fun experience using a slushbox for the first time. It sorta piqued my curiousity and now I'm thinking about making a pot and trying more extreme cooling.
Hats off to the members that are in the comp, the scores represent a significant investment of time from each of you.


----------



## Rasparthe

Got a second FX-60 in hand yesterday so I'm hoping no coldbug tonight! Hopefully it will all go well and grab first back.


----------



## just_nuke_em

I need to get a cleaned up version of W7, then maybe I can take 2nd in vantage. Unfortunately I can't get a better score in stage 4









I'll also give my FX-60 another go, just to try and maximize our chances


----------



## Rasparthe

No luck raising the FSB eh? Thats too bad, looks like everything else you managed to get raised.


----------



## Mike-IRL

My Q6600 and 470s won't take second on water but I've found a place nearby that sells kneaded eraser, my friend has armaflex tape and a dry ice pot and there's a guy producing dry ice a short drive away.
If I can find the time I'll get a run up on the 29th on dry ice.

Rasparthe has been giving me a hand with some OS installation issues I've been having and I think I have it figured out, I think the drive itself is to blame so I found another spare I had lying around and hopefully that'll sort it.
If not, I just clean installed on my daily drive and tweaked it so it's fairly lean, that would do as a backup.

I've got to say in advance that I've got an assignment due on Thursday so I've basically got to work my butt off for all of tomorrow to try and get that done or I won't have time to bench. I'll do my best to make time though.








Mostly I'm posting this because motivation isn't a strong point of mine and this means I have to get my assignment done and bench or I'll feel like a jerk.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> I'll also give my FX-60 another go, just to try and maximize our chances


Gave my other FX60 a go and it coldbugs at the exact same temps -48C so I'm suspecting its the board. 'skinned up two more boards today so tomorrow I'll see if I can improve on Stage 2 then. I'm on the 4th Cedar Mill chip and haven't found one able to get over 6.4 yet. So Stage 3 might be all I can give for that one.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Going under with a FX-57 and 580s. Wasn't expecting the 57 to come today, but it did







. Hopefully it will behave better than the FX-60. Has a better history of clocking better according to the bot.

Grabbed another Ultra-D off ebay today since my other one won't boot. Too bad it is scheduled to be here 2 days after the comp


----------



## Rasparthe

LOL that figures, I got a great surprise as well. I bought the FX60 in a combo with an Ultra D SLI-DR, but when I went to skin the board today and I looked at the PCI slot, what do I see...


----------



## just_nuke_em

Nice. You so lucky


----------



## Rasparthe

Couldn't improve any scores at all last night, nothing seemed to go right,









Hopefully your session went better Nuke'em


----------



## just_nuke_em

Nope







. This A8N32 doesn't give me high enough vcore for anything over 3.2, so nothing better...


----------



## Rasparthe

Congrats to everyone submitting in the competition, 2nd Place!







Good practice for the Team Season coming soon.


----------



## just_nuke_em




----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Congrats to everyone submitting in the competition, 2nd Place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good practice for the Team Season coming soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


You two guys make an awesome team. Great job representing OCN once again. 2nd, is not to shabby. You had a lot of competition this month.


----------



## CL3P20

You guys rocked this months comp.. no other team had that kind of 2x man madness going on! You guys took on the horde and came out with OCN in the podium again!!


----------

